# Whole-House Trap



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

A customer whose house I'm working at had a soil/sewer-pipe clog up over the weekend. It appears to have clogged at the old trap located right in the cast-iron line near where the pipe exits out of the crawl-space and heads to the septic system, then the waste-water apparently found it's way about 2' up the house vent (located right before the trap) and came out the grate in the foundation wall.

She's got a company coming to clean out the lines tomorrow morning anyway, - - but isn't it best while they are there for her to have them just eliminate that house trap?? It doesn't serve any good (or real) purpose anymore, does it??

And would/should the old house vent get eliminated, too??


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Are they still on septic?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Are they still on septic?



Yes, they are. I wanted to make sure I mentioned that in case it mattered.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

That trap may be there to keep septic gas out of the house due to an untrapped floor drain or wash machine drain.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> That trap may be there to keep septic gas out of the house due to an untrapped floor drain or wash machine drain.


Oh, Ok, interesting, - - I never thought of that, - - just seems like that trap would create a 'catch-all', - - but what you're saying makes sense. Thanks. I'll see what the guy says about it tomorrow, too.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought that they were to keep
the tank from constantly "venting"
gas through all of the stacks.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

A plumber actually gave you a straight answer without beating you up? I am impressed....I need to check out how they are doing on the plumbingzone...see if they eat people up over there yet.....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

joasis said:


> A plumber actually gave you a straight answer without beating you up? I am impressed....I need to check out how they are doing on the plumbingzone...see if they eat people up over there yet.....


They've already barbequed all
of the first born. :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

joasis said:


> A plumber actually gave you a straight answer without beating you up? I am impressed....I need to check out how they are doing on the plumbingzone...see if they eat people up over there yet.....


:laughing: Funny you mention that, - - I actually was a little leary about even asking, - - but he renewed my faith . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

joasis said:


> A plumber actually gave you a straight answer without beating you up? I am impressed....I need to check out how they are doing on the plumbingzone...see if they eat people up over there yet.....


When have I been guilty of beating up any of the long time posters here?

I think I have always been helpful to the regulars here that posted random questions, when it is a question I can answer.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I thought that they were to keep
> the tank from constantly "venting"
> gas through all of the stacks.


Stacks are supposed to vent constantly, that is why they exist.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Seems that they are often more aromatic
when there is a septic tank involved.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

P&M had a great letter to the editor with some info about whole house traps this month.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Stacks are supposed to vent constantly, that is why they exist.


 
True. It's a the law of nature & physics : As always, air goes up, and water goes down! Block the airway, air pressure mixes w/water & slows down water drain. Block the water exit/tunnel, then water goes up stack too.:thumbsup: (Gravity defies all forces)


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

What is the purpose of air vents in a plumbing system?

What is the purpose of traps in a plumbing system?

I know the answers but you would be surprised how few plumbers actually know the correct answers.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> True. It's a the law of nature & physics : As always, air goes up, and water goes down! Block the airway, air pressure mixes w/water & slows down water drain. Block the water exit/tunnel, then water goes up stack too.:thumbsup: (Gravity defies all forces)


Huh?

There is no law of physics that says air goes up.

Where did you learn THAT?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

22rifle said:


> What is the purpose of air vents in a plumbing system?


Vents are for venting.



22rifle said:


> What is the purpose of traps in a plumbing system?


Traps are for trapping.



22rifle said:


> I know the answers but you would be surprised how few plumbers actually know the correct answers.


Yeah, you plumbers aren't the sharpest bunch. :w00t:

.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

22rifle said:


> Huh?
> 
> There is no law of physics that says air goes up.
> 
> Where did you learn THAT?


Yes, from *observation & proofs.*

Proofs = Water is MORE heavy than air (atoms & or particle weights, masses, etc.) And weight correspond to mass and gravity forces. 

Observation => If we take a straw and blows air into a bucket of water, where the air bubble goes? down or up? If we pour water onto ground, where water goes, up or down? If a kid blows "soap" bubbles, where they go? down or up? etc.. etc..

And no, I 'm not talking about outside atmosphere where we stand, I'm not talking about air below our feet and air above our head, since they are EQUAL weight, they can stay/go whenever they please. :thumbsup:

I'm talking about air INSIDE a plumbing pipe (..mixing with water environement)!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, we seen to have managed to turn a simple question into a spitting contest. Ego, thy name is Plumber.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> I'm talking about air INSIDE a plumbing pipe (..mixing with water environement)!


So you meant, when water is mixed in with air, air will rise and water will sink. 

Am I understanding you correctly? If so, you are correct.

I thought you were claiming free air rises. LOL

BTW, a bubble from kids blowing bubble always goes down unless there is a breeze to carry it up. Even the air required to make the bubble is enough of a breeze to carry it upwards. But that's neither here nor there.


----------

